# Revell "visible" B-17



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

This just came out, wondering if it's a re-issue? Scale is 1/48 , doesn't appear to have any pilot or crew figures.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Definitely a reissue of the old Monogram kit. It was first out many years ago.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

This is from the Swannymodels site:
http://www.swannysmodels.com/B17G.html

The 1979 issue of the “Visible B-17”. This kit is what prompted the first modification of the G molds. It was determined that some interior bomb bay details would be needed to manufacture an adequate model with a clear fuselage. These few extra parts were stuffed into the tooling and the modified G

The decals remained the same, the instructions remained the same was then produced with the inclusion of an extra left side fuselage that was done in clear plastic.(with the inclusion of the bomb bay step) and the other clear parts remained the same. The clear side panel was slightly different from the stock gray piece in that the side windows in the nose were molded in place as was the waist gun window. This side panel was wrapped in tissue paper and included in the box so you could build either the standard B-17G or go slightly nuts and build it visible. In 2007 Great Planes acquired Revell- Monogram and dropped Monogram from the label. The next thing they did was schedule the Visible B-17 for re-issue.
In January 2008 the 'new' Visible B-17G with new box art began shipping from Tower Hobbies, the division of Great Planes that handles plastic models. I call it the ‘new’ kit because it is slightly different from the original in that it includes the crew figures from the Pro-Modeler version as well as the Cheyenne tail turret glass. The instructions have been retooled to conform to a more book-like format and the bomb site part has finally been corrected (the original kit had this as two pieces but later editions had the pieces combined. What threw many modelers was that the instructions were never updated to reflect this change.) 
This release of the kit includes decals for ‘Man-O-War II’ and ‘Scorchy II’. Sadly the decal sheet is not comprehensive and does not include any service stencils or warning markings. Packaging has been updated with each individual sprue getting its own poly bag, including the clear fuselage. The kit is packed pretty securely within the box that is of the same size and design as most of the previous B-17 releases


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I just got mine in the mail the other day, looks nice from the box photos. Hoping to start it soon. I have Revell's 1/48th Warthog my son wants done to hang from his ceiling first.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I built the Memphis Belle version, years ago. The fuselage seams were pretty bad. I should have removed the pins and aligned the sides myself. I'd used Plasti Zap for the sides. It made it impossible to realign them. There's a good argument for using tube glue (and a bit of sense).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Revell Memphis Belle (a B-17F) and the Monogram Visible B-17 (a B-17G) are two completely different molds. The Monogram kit was made much later, and before the merger with Revell.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

John P said:


> The Revell Memphis Belle (a B-17F) and the Monogram Visible B-17 (a B-17G) are two completely different molds.


Thanks John. If anyone would know, It would be you. I had no idea there were two different molds. I need to find a good B-25. Any advice?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John P said:


> The Revell Memphis Belle (a B-17F) and the Monogram Visible B-17 (a B-17G) are two completely different molds. The Monogram kit was made much later, and before the merger with Revell.


According to that link above, they were both made before the merger, but the kits were designed at about the same time.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, they were both made LONG before the merger. But they're still 2 different kits.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Accurate miniatures makes some of the best Mitchells on the market in 1/48th. they cost more too however......


----------

